# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  كيف تحسب الضريبة الجمركية علي سيارتك بنفسك

## sayedattia

كيف تحسب الضريبة الجمركية علي سيارتك بنفسك ...

[IMG]http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9gnMiJ1Q9NFY3sBkR.jzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBsdmIydTZ  hBHNlYwNwcm9mBHZ0aWQDSTAwMV83MA--/SIG=12c4uv6fv/EXP=1171559669/**http%3A//www.germancarfans.com/photos/3031223.002/1005.jpg[/IMG]


أولا : السيارات التي سعة محركها لاتتعدي 1000 CC :

تحسب قيمة الجمارك علي هذه السيارات بإتباع الخطوات التالية :

1 - حساب قيمة السيارة للأغراض الجمركية 
وهي = قيمة السيارة بسعر المصنع +النولون (مصاريف الشحن ) من ميناء الإنتاج
+قيمة التأمين للسيارة وتعادل تقريبا 2.5% من سعر المصنع +1% م.تفريغ

2 - حساب خصم نسبة الأستعمال وهو بمعدل10% عن السنة الأولي ثم 5% عن كل 
سنة بعد ذلك بحد اقصي 30% (أي 5سنوات فقط 10% و 5% و5%و5%و5% )

3 - خصم القيمة المحسوبة في الخطوة 2 من القيمة المحسوبة في الخطوة 1 فيتتج
لنا وعاء الضريبة الجمركية 

4 - تحسب الضريبة الجمركية للسيارة بضرب القيمة الناتجة في الخطوة 3 في 30%

5 - تحسب قيمة ضريبة المبيعات بجمع الناتج في الخطوة 3 + الناتج في الخطوة 4 
ثم ضربها في 25% فينتج قيمة ضربية المبيعات المستحقة

6- تحسب القيمة الكلية التي سيتم سدادها علي السيارة في جمرك الأفراج 
بجمع الناتج في الخطوة 4 + الناتج في الخطوة 5 



ثانيا : السيارات التي لايتعدي سعة محركها 1600 CC :
تحسب قيمة الجمارك علي هذه السيارات بإتباع الخطوات التالية :

1 - حساب قيمة السيارة للأغراض الجمركية 
وهي = قيمة السيارة بسعر المصنع +النولون (مصاريف الشحن ) من ميناء الإنتاج
+قيمة التأمين للسيارة وتعادل تقريبا 2.5% من سعر المصنع +1% م.تفريغ

2 - حساب خصم نسبة الأستعمال وهو بمعدل10% عن السنة الأولي ثم 5% عن كل 
سنة بعد ذلك بحد اقصي 30% (أي 5سنوات فقط 10% و 5% و5%و5%و5% )

3 - خصم القيمة المحسوبة في الخطوة 2 من القيمة المحسوبة في الخطوة 1 فيتتج
لنا وعاء الضريبة الجمركية 

4 - تحسب الضريبة الجمركية للسيارة بضرب القيمة الناتجة في الخطوة 3 في 40%

5 - تحسب قيمة ضريبة المبيعات بجمع الناتج في الخطوة 3 + الناتج في الخطوة 4 
ثم ضربها في 35% فينتج قيمة ضربية المبيعات المستحقة

6- تحسب القيمة الكلية التي سيتم سدادها علي السيارة في جمرك الأفراج 
بجمع الناتج في الخطوة 4 + الناتج في الخطوة 5 

[IMG]http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9gnMiYTRNNFdiQBcEajzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBsdmIydTZ  hBHNlYwNwcm9mBHZ0aWQDSTAwMV83MA--/SIG=12g3o1vta/EXP=1171559827/**http%3A//online.yahala.co.il/cars/photos/news/Jaguar-XK-_5.jpg[/IMG]

ثالثا : السيارات التي تزيد سعة محركها عن 1600 CC :
تحسب قيمة الجمارك علي هذه السيارات بإتباع الخطوات التالية :

1 - حساب قيمة السيارة للأغراض الجمركية 
وهي = قيمة السيارة بسعر المصنع +النولون (مصاريف الشحن ) من ميناء الإنتاج
+قيمة التأمين للسيارة وتعادل تقريبا 2.5% من سعر المصنع +1% م.تفريغ

2 - حساب خصم نسبة الأستعمال وهو بمعدل10% عن السنة الأولي ثم 5% عن كل 
سنة بعد ذلك بحد اقصي 30% (أي 5سنوات فقط 10% و 5% و5%و5%و5% )

3 - خصم القيمة المحسوبة في الخطوة 2 من القيمة المحسوبة في الخطوة 1 فيتتج
لنا وعاء الضريبة الجمركية 

4 - تحسب الضريبة الجمركية للسيارة بضرب القيمة الناتجة في الخطوة 3 في 130%

5 - تحسب قيمة ضريبة المبيعات بجمع الناتج في الخطوة 3 + الناتج في الخطوة 4 
ثم ضربها في 45% فينتج قيمة ضربية المبيعات المستحقة

6- تحسب القيمة الكلية التي سيتم سدادها علي السيارة في جمرك الأفراج 
بجمع الناتج في الخطوة 4 + الناتج في الخطوة 5 

[IMG]http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9gnMihVRNNFlhkAVXGjzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBsdmIydTZ  hBHNlYwNwcm9mBHZ0aWQDSTAwMV83MA--/SIG=1203osetq/EXP=1171559893/**http%3A//bilder.autobild.de/bilder/1/59414.jpg[/IMG]

وفي جميع الحالات يراعي مايلي :

1 - لايتم خصم الأستعمال في إلا في السيارات المستعملة فقط
2 - يحسب سعر المصنع للسيارة بعد تحويلها الي الجنيه المصري 
     طبقا لسعر الصرف المعلن بالبنك المركزي المصري في تاريخ الأفراج الجمركي
     وبعملة بلد إنتاج السيارة وليس بعملة البلد المستورد منها السيارة
     بمعني لوكانت السيارة ياباني ومستوردة من الكويت مثلا فتحسب سعرها بالين
     الياباني بعد تحويله بالجنيه المصري طبقا لسعر الصرف بالنبك المركزي في تاريخ
     الأفراج الجمركي وليس بالدينار الكويتي 
3 - يتم إضافة قيمة الكماليات لقيمة السيارة في حالة كونها ليست STANDARD 
4 - قيمة الضريبة الجمركية المحسوبة بالطرق الموضحة صحيحة مع هامش سماح
     قدره + أو - 300 جنيه

وفي النهاية أنا في إنتظار تساؤلاتكم لتوضيح أي شيء فيه أي لبس أو غموض
ولكم جميعا خالص تحيـــاتي ,احلي أمنياتي 

سيـــــــــــد عطيـــــــه

----------


## lllmemolll

*مشكور يا باشا على هذه المعلومة المفيدة جداااااااا*

----------


## حضن الاسلام

والدنا العزيز استاذ سيد
أرجوك رد عليا سريعا





> استاذ سيد عطيه وكل الخبراء ..انا معاق واريد مساعدتكم ارجوكم افيدووني سريعا جدا @@@@@@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...

----------


## sayedattia

> *مشكور يا باشا على هذه المعلومة المفيدة جداااااااا*


العزيز / ميمو 

لاشكر علي واجب ... 
أرجو أن يستفيد الجميع من هذه المعلومات
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## sayedattia

*الأبن الغالي / حضن الإسلام 
لك رسالة خاصة مني بخصوص هذا الموضوع
تقبل تحيـــــاتي*

----------


## saif46

انا طالب في دولة من دول الخليج امتلك سيارة Gmc دوبل كابينة موديل 2006 لست المالك الأول و اريد ادخالها إلي مصر على هيئة نقل كم جمركها و شكرا
                                            ابنك الغزيز 
                                              سيف الإسلام

----------


## sayedattia

> انا طالب في دولة من دول الخليج امتلك سيارة Gmc دوبل كابينة موديل 2006 لست المالك الأول و اريد ادخالها إلي مصر على هيئة نقل كم جمركها و شكرا
>                                             ابنك الغزيز 
>                                               سيف الإسلام




الأبن الغالي / سيف الإسلام 

لايمكن لك إدخالها لأن السيارة مخالفة لشرط العمر
ولكن يمكن التقدم لقطاع التجارة الخارجية بالقاهرة بطلب 
لإعفاءك من شرط العمر مع دفع الغرامة المقررة

----------


## كايروو

مشكور على هذه الخدمة الجليلة التي تقدمها للأعضاء ولكن كنت اريد ان استفسر

عن جمرك سيارة Honda HRV1.7 litre موديل 2007

و ايضا كورولا موديل 2007 1.3 ليترات

ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## n73asser

*شاكر لك فعل صنيعك ،( نادرا ما يكون عن موضوع الجمارك التباس ولا نعرف من يساعدنا فجزاك الله خير جزاء وبارك لك ولي طلب ارجو تلبيته اني اريد معرفة كم جمارك سيارة كورولا 2006 سعتها1.6لتر وكم سعر الجمارك بعد استعمالها سنة او اثنين وادخالها مصر وكذلك الحال للانسر1.6موديل 2006 ولك الشكر الجزيل*

----------


## القط3

الاخ المحترم /سيـــــــــــد عطيـــــــه   
تحية طيبة وبعد،،،،،


انا مقيم فى دبي عندى سيارة توتويا كورولا موديل 2005 1800 سي سي  وكم سعر الجمارك بعد استعمالها سنة او اثنين وادخالها مصر  ولك الشكر الجزيل مع العلم انا المالك الثانى .

وشكرا :M (12):

----------


## عاطف بشاى

الاستاذ/ الفاضل سيدعطية 
تحية احترام لشخصكم الكريم وبعد 
سؤالى هو نفس سؤال الاخ mostafaabeed والمشاركة صفحة 3 
ويزيد علية هو ان السيارةموديل96 كرولا 1300 وناقل الحركة عادة مش اتوماتيك مع جميع الكماليات فى السيارة مثل بور...... وذجاج كهرباء .....وتكيف ....سنتر
وانا اسف جدا على سؤالى هذا ...........
1-كم جمرك هذة السيارة للمعوق
2-مبلغ الخصم للمعوق والباقى المدفوع كام
3-كيف اعرف قيمة السيارة بسعر المصنع شاملةجميع الكماليات 
+النولون (مصاريف الشحن ) من ميناء الإنتاج وهى سيارة موديل 96
وشكراااااااااليك اخى الكريم ارجوا الاهتمام والرد

----------


## ابو حماده

الأخ سيد عطية     المحترم 
لدي سيارة نيسان باثفيندر موديل 2004 وانا ليس المالك الأول لها علما بأن السيارة بها جميع الكماليات ياترى جمركها يطلع كام

----------


## sayedattia

> الأخ سيد عطية     المحترم 
> لدي سيارة نيسان باثفيندر موديل 2004 وانا ليس المالك الأول لها علما بأن السيارة بها جميع الكماليات ياترى جمركها يطلع كام


*طالما أنك ليس المالك الأول لها بمعني أن سنة شرائك للسيارة ليس سنة الموديل
فلايجوز لك إدخالها مصر ... ومن ثم فلست محتاج لمعرفة الجمارك وإذا كنت مصمم تعرف جمارك هذه السيارة أرجع للموضوع الأصلي ويمكنك حساب الجمارك إذا أتبعت الخطوات التي ذكرتها في موضوعي*

----------


## sayedattia

> الاستاذ/ الفاضل سيدعطية 
> تحية احترام لشخصكم الكريم وبعد 
> سؤالى هو نفس سؤال الاخ mostafaabeed والمشاركة صفحة 3 
> ويزيد علية هو ان السيارةموديل96 كرولا 1300 وناقل الحركة عادة مش اتوماتيك مع جميع الكماليات فى السيارة مثل بور...... وذجاج كهرباء .....وتكيف ....سنتر
> وانا اسف جدا على سؤالى هذا ...........
> 1-كم جمرك هذة السيارة للمعوق
> 2-مبلغ الخصم للمعوق والباقى المدفوع كام
> 3-كيف اعرف قيمة السيارة بسعر المصنع شاملةجميع الكماليات 
> +النولون (مصاريف الشحن ) من ميناء الإنتاج وهى سيارة موديل 96
> وشكراااااااااليك اخى الكريم ارجوا الاهتمام والرد


الأخ العزيز / عاطف بشاي

*1 - بالنسبة لجمارك أي سيارة يمكنك حسابها بنفسك إذا أتبعت الخطوات الموجودة بموضوع  

(كيف تحسب الضريبة الجمركية علي سيارتك بنفسك)

 ولايمكني حساب جمرك أي سيارة بنفسي حيث لاتتوافر لي المعلومات المطلوبه لحساب جماركها وهي  :
سعر المصنع لهذا الموديل-
مصاريف الشحن والتأمين من بلد الإنتاج حتي مصر - 
مدة الإستعمال 
- معلومات كاملة عن الكماليات التي بالسيارة وسعر مصنعها ..
.... إلخ إلخ .. 

2- مبلغ الخصم للمعاق العادي 15000 جنيه
3- من الوكيل الخاص بالسيارة في مصر
4- من اي وكالة شحن وتفريغ بأي ميناء بحري في مصر
مع تحياتي ..

*

----------


## sayedattia

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كايروو
					
				
مشكور على هذه الخدمة الجليلة التي تقدمها للأعضاء ولكن كنت اريد ان استفسر

عن جمرك سيارة Honda HRV1.7 litre موديل 2007

و ايضا كورولا موديل 2007 1.3 ليترات

ولك جزيل الشكر


بالنسبة لجمارك أي سيارة يمكنك حسابها بنفسك إذا أتبعت الخطوات الموجودة بموضوع 
(كيف تحسب الضريبة الجمركية علي سيارتك بنفسك)
 ولايمكني حساب جمرك أي سيارة بنفسي حيث لاتتوافر لي المعلومات المطلوبه لحساب جماركها وهي :
سعر المصنع لهذا الموديل-
مصاريف الشحن والتأمين من بلد الإنتاج حتي مصر -
 مدة الإستعمال -
 معلومات كاملة عن الكماليات التي بالسيارة وسعر مصنعها
 ...... إلخ إلخ*

----------


## sayedattia

> *شاكر لك فعل صنيعك ،( نادرا ما يكون عن موضوع الجمارك التباس ولا نعرف من يساعدنا فجزاك الله خير جزاء وبارك لك ولي طلب ارجو تلبيته اني اريد معرفة كم جمارك سيارة كورولا 2006 سعتها1.6لتر وكم سعر الجمارك بعد استعمالها سنة او اثنين وادخالها مصر وكذلك الحال للانسر1.6موديل 2006 ولك الشكر الجزيل*


*بالنسبة لجمارك أي سيارة يمكنك حسابها بنفسك إذا أتبعت الخطوات الموجودة بموضوع 

(كيف تحسب الضريبة الجمركية علي سيارتك بنفسك)

 ولايمكني حساب جمرك أي سيارة بنفسي حيث لاتتوافر لي المعلومات المطلوبه لحساب جماركها وهي :
سعر المصنع لهذا الموديل-
مصاريف الشحن والتأمين من بلد الإنتاج حتي مصر -
 مدة الإستعمال -
 معلومات كاملة عن الكماليات التي بالسيارة وسعر مصنعها
 ...... إلخ إلخ*

----------


## sayedattia

> الاخ المحترم /سيـــــــــــد عطيـــــــه   
> تحية طيبة وبعد،،،،،
> انا مقيم فى دبي عندى سيارة توتويا كورولا موديل 2005 1800 سي سي  وكم سعر الجمارك بعد استعمالها سنة او اثنين وادخالها مصر  ولك الشكر الجزيل مع العلم انا المالك الثانى .
> وشكرا


*بالنسبة لجمارك أي سيارة يمكنك حسابها بنفسك إذا أتبعت الخطوات الموجودة بموضوع 

(كيف تحسب الضريبة الجمركية علي سيارتك بنفسك)

 ولايمكني حساب جمرك أي سيارة بنفسي حيث لاتتوافر لي المعلومات المطلوبه لحساب جماركها وهي :
سعر المصنع لهذا الموديل-
مصاريف الشحن والتأمين من بلد الإنتاج حتي مصر -
 مدة الإستعمال -
 معلومات كاملة عن الكماليات التي بالسيارة وسعر مصنعها
 ...... إلخ إلخ
كما لايمكن لك إدخال السيارة مادام سنة شرائك للسيارة غير سنة الموديل
*

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكرا ليك يا استاذ سيد على تعبك معانا  :f:

----------


## sayedattia

> شكرا ليك يا استاذ سيد على تعبك معانا


*لاشكر علي واجب 
وفي خدمة الجميع في أي استفسار 
ولكن ياريت قبل الأستفسار يتم قراءة الموضوع بدقة
وإن شاء الله لن تحتاج لأي استفسارات
وفي كل الحالات انا تحت الأمر وفي خدمتكم جميعاً 

سيد عطيه*

----------


## mimi81

ازاي ممكن نعرف 
قيمة السيارة بسعر المصنع +النولون (مصاريف الشحن ) من ميناء الإنتاج
+قيمة التأمين للسيارة وتعادل تقريبا 2.5% من سعر المصنع +1% م.تفريغ
عشان نقدر نبدأ نحسب باقي الخطوات
هل لو استبدلنا ه بسعر شراء السيارة هتطلع الحسبة قريبة ولا بعيدة عن الرقم الحقيقي

----------


## sayedattia

> ازاي ممكن نعرف 
> قيمة السيارة بسعر المصنع +النولون (مصاريف الشحن ) من ميناء الإنتاج
> +قيمة التأمين للسيارة وتعادل تقريبا 2.5% من سعر المصنع +1% م.تفريغ
> عشان نقدر نبدأ نحسب باقي الخطوات
> هل لو استبدلنا ه بسعر شراء السيارة هتطلع الحسبة قريبة ولا بعيدة عن الرقم الحقيقي


سعر المصنع للسيارة يمكن الحصول عليه من مركز التوكيل الخاص بالسيارة 
في بلدك 
ومصاريف الشحن يمكن معرفتها من اي توكيل ملاحي او شركة شحن بحري
وبعد ذلك يمكنك حساب الباقي
وطبعا لو استبدل سعر المصنع بسعر الشراء مش حتطلع الحسبة دقيقة
وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## ايمن حميده

السلام عليكم 
ارجو سعه صدرك والرد بسرعه  اننى معاق وحصلت على خطاب الى جمرك بور سعيد
واستورد سياره من السعوديه ماركه تويوتا كورلا 1300ccموديل 2003 وسوف تشحن الى ميناء السويس 
ولا اعرف عل يتم تخلسص جمركها من ميناء السويس ام من ميناء بور سعيد ولو سوف تتجمرك فى ميناء بورسعيد كيف سوف يتم نقل السياره الى ميناء بور سعيد ارجو افادتى فى اسرع وقت وكم هو الجمرك فى هذه الحاله ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## أبو قمر

الأستاذ الفاضل/سيد بعد التحية والاحترام لشخصكم الكريم
في الحقيقة هناك التباس بسيط عندي في موضوع الجمارك ، وأريد منكم التوضيح وأرجو أن يتسع صدركم
وجزاكم الله كل خير
نشر في أخبار اليوم باب "أخبار السيارات" بتاريخ 1 نوفمبر 2007أن جمارك السيارات التي سعة محركها 1600 هي 40%
وضريبة المبيعات 15% ، وتنمية موارد مماسبق 3% ، وهذا فيه اختلاف عما ذكرتم 
أرجو من سيادتكم توضيح الأمر 
ومرفق به صورة ممانشر على لسان الأستاذ /أسامة سامي مرقص

"امتلك سيارة سوزوكي ليانا 2004 سعة 1600 سي. سي وأنا المالك الأول لها فما هي الجمارك المستحقة عليها؟

محمد عبدالعال
السعودية

* تصل جملة الرسوم وضريبة المبيعات علي هذه السيارة 52 الف جنيه حيث تتمتع السيارة بخصم 20 % من القيمة وتخضع السيارة لفئة التعريفة 40 % من القيمة سيف رسم وارد و15 % من جملة القيمة سيف ورسم الوارد ضريبة مبيعات و3 % من القيمة والوارد والضريبة رسم تنمية موارد".

----------


## أبو قمر

الأستاذ المحترم/ سيد
تحية طيبة وبعد
 مضى على سؤالي عشرون يوماً تقريبا ولم أجد رداً عليه
أرجو أن يكون المانع خيرا

----------


## fathyhamza

لو السيارة دفع رباعي وكانت 1500 سي سي 4 سلندر تحتسب الجمارك زي باقي السيارات؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## drwaheedhegazy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه هي المرة الثانية التي أدخل فيها للموقع وشدني أرأئكم و أجوباتكم الرائعة
سؤالي لفضيلتكم هوعن إجمالي جمرك سيارتي وإلى فضيلتك تفاصيل السيارة:
رينو ميجان سيدان 2006 مانيوال جميع الكماليات بلد الأنتاج تركيا 
1600 cc
شراء: شهر مايو 2006
سوف أدخلها مصر في شهر يناير 2009 إن شاء الله
وجزاكم الله خيراَ

----------


## ahbdotnet

أنا عاوز أعرف قيمة الضريبة بعد إرتفاع قيمتها ( الخاصة بالترخيص السنوي في المرور ) على السيارة كرولا 2008 سعة 1600 أتوماتيك  .... وشكراً

----------


## Don MerO

بعد ان اطلعت على الموضوع باكلمه احب ان اوجه جزيل الشكر على المجهود العظيم اللي حضرتك بذلته يا استاذ سيد 
عشان تدي كل الاسئلة اجاباتها الوافية اللي افادتني افادة كبيرة جدا وان كان عندي لبس في نقطتين 
* بالنسبة لحساب خصم نسبة الاستعمال وجدت في موقع مصلحة الجمارك المصرية ان النسبة بحد اقصة 50% وليس 30% (ارجو الايضاح)
* عند حساب وعاء الضريبة الجمركية على سيارة المعاقين ( وهي بالطبع سيارة مستعملة ) كيف يتم حساب قيمة السيارة بسعر المصنع؟ حيث انني قمت بعمل الحسابات على سيارة bmw موديل 99 وجدت ان قيمة الجمارك + ضريبة المبيعات =133400جنيه عند احتساب قيمة السيارة بسعر اليوم في التوكيل وهو 250000 جنيه في حين  ان السيارة تباع في المنطقة الحرة للمعاق في حدود 80000

شكرا لسعة صدر حضرتك

----------


## mloven2007

الأستاذ / سيد عطية             المحترم 
تحية طيبة وبعد،،

أرجو إفادتي !! 

أنا مقيم في قطر  وعندي سيارة كيا أوبتيما موديل 2006 من غير فتحة سقف وجنوط cc2000 عايز أعرف كام الجمرك بتعتها ؟

وعند أخويا سيارة جيب شيروكي موديل 2009 مش فل أبشن عايز يعرف كام الجمرك بتعتها  cc3700 ؟
وشكرا على الجهود المبذولة 

مع تحيات محمد رشاد

----------


## حمودي جدة

استاذي الفاضل /سيد عطيه       تحيه طيبه    انا معجب جدا بمشاركاتك وتفاعلك مع النا س ,استاذي ارجو اتواصل معك لاستفساري معاك لبعض المواضيع  ارجو ان وقت حضرتك يسمح بان اتحدث اليك (* ارجو التكرم بعدم كتابه ارقام تليفونات *) وشكرا

----------


## alaa_2010

السلام عليكم يا أستاذنا العزيز . أرجو الرد على سوالي ولكم جزيل الشكر . 
ما هي قيمة جمرك السيارة تويوتا برادو موديل 2010 جميع الكماليات ؟
 وشكرا ..........................

----------


## mottohotto

الى  خبراء الجمارك ارجو الافاده فى تكاليف سياره فولكس واجن موديل 2009 من دبى و انا المالك الاول لها و سوف اسافر بها برى الى مصر و هدفع تكايف الجمارك الخاصه بها فما هلى الاجرأت و التكاليف و اليكم المواصفات 
VW Crafter-50 LWB & Super High Roof( MY2009)

Engine                           :  2.5 Ltr,  5 Cylinder (TDI) 109 HP
Transmission                :   6 speed Manual Gearbox
Seating Capacity                  :   1+2

Wheel Base                           :   4325mm

Load Volume                         :   15.0 M³

Payload                                  :   2.4 Tone

Size of Body                          :   4300 x 1780 x 2140mm (Cargo Area)

GVW                                       :   5000 Kg
Type                                       :   LCV (Light Commercial Vehicle)

Standard Specifications:-
Air Bag for the driver

Air Conditioning for drivers cab

Electric Mirrors
Power windows

FM & CD player

Power steering   

Full High partition with fixed window

Unitary body with integral construction 

Front Axle with independent suspension transverse leaf spring,

Gas filled shock absorbers and bump stops

Stabilizer bar standard on either of suspensions 

Lashing eyes on cargo compartment floor

High level third brake light

Environment Friendly with Emission standard EURO-3 

Twin wing doors in back with special opening angle of 270˚

Safety Features:-

ABS: Anti-locking Brake System 

TCS: Traction Control System

EDL: Electronic Differential Lock

ESP: Electronic Stability Program                                                       

Price: Dhs.145,000

----------


## محمدابوالخير

السلام عليكم يااستاذ سيد ابنة عمى عندها سيارة تويوتا 2000 1600cc تريد ان ترسلها لاحيها من ابوظبى والسيارة فول اوبشن وابنة عمى لها جنسية مزدوجة وتريد ان ترسل السيارة باسم اخيها  وشكرا جزيلا مقدما

----------


## blade3000eg

تحية خاصة جدا للاستاذ سيد على المجهود الرائع
عندى استفسار هام

انا اسمى محمد محى و انا عضو جديد معكم فى هذا المنتدى الرائع

عندى شركة استيراد و لدى بطاقة استيرادية بأسمى

و قد اتفقت بالفعل على شراء سيارة من احد المصانع فى الصين
السيارة اسمها نوبل 2010 لون اسود كاملة اوتوماتيك 1100 سى سى جديدة زيرو 50 حصان و 88 نيوتن و 38 لتر فول تانك و تستهلك 4.5 لتر كل 100 كيلو متر و بها جميع الكماليات الطبيعية (تكييف " باور" سنتر لوك ........

و اتفقت على سعر 3000 دولار للسيارة
و 300 دولار شحن حتى ميناء الاسكندرية

السؤال الان 
كم على ان ادفع من اجل استخراج السيارة

مع العلم انى لم اسدد ثمنها بالفعل حتى الان و انتظر الحصول على جواب سيادتك على سؤالى من اجل التفكير فى شرائها من عدمة 

شكرا للاهتمام

اخوك محمد محى

----------


## ايمن رزق

جمرك سيارة اسكودا اوكتافيا موديل 2011 سعة1600سي سي

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اسف للجميع عن لغياب صاحب الموضوع الاستاذ سيد

----------

